Ask HN: How to protect python code? - pplonski86
======
FroshKiller
To protect your Python code from being lost or suppressed, consider licensing
it as open-source software and adding it to several open-source repositories.

------
Neliquat
From?

~~~
pplonski86
I have an application in python, which I would like to deploy on my client
machine. After deployment, my client will have access to my code. I would like
to hide it somehow.

